# My First purchase from Cigar Intl.com



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

My first experience with www.CigarIntl.com was really great.
Super fast shipping and pretty good packaging. 
I got the GreyCliff 1666 sampler for $50and a grab bag of 10 cigars for $20

The grab bag was only $20 but did I get a good value.

I wanted everyone's thoughts

Did I get a good value?

...and I know the Vegas, the Ghurka, and the Padilla
but what are the others and what does everyone know about them?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I would have to say that it was a really nice pick up there!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Id say you made out pretty well. A lot of budget smokes in there, but good budget smokes! You might like the el mejor and the cuba lebre, i do.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good to me. You'll know the value is good if you enjoy the smokes!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

deuce said:


> Id say you made out pretty well. A lot of budget smokes in there, but good budget smokes! You might like the el mejor and the cuba lebre, i do.


..... and the Padilla Limitada is a very tasty smoke. I bid on them on the devil site when I see them.

I just got a 1666 bundle of 20. I smoked 2 to try them out. They are nice and smooth, and the last third packs a nice punch.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I think you did well there! Curious to see how the 1666 are*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

cybervee said:


> ..... and the Padilla Limitada is a very tasty smoke. I bid on them on the devil site when I see them.
> 
> I just got a 1666 bundle of 20. I smoked 2 to try them out. They are nice and smooth, and the last third packs a nice punch.


Yes, the padilla obsidian is a great smoke. I always keep em stocked. :biggrin:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice score!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I gotta say that in the past the Graycliffs haven't appealed to me, but THOSE look mighty tasty. Thanks for the pics. I'll definitely be on the lookout for the 1666. I've heard good things about the Indian Tabac and the 5 Vegas Gold, so you should be good there. I've had the Cuba Libre and more than satisfied. You did well.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice haul! You made out pretty well with the grab bag


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome grab bag. havent tried most of them but let us know what you think...always good to try new sticks!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Done your self good


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, looks like you came out pretty well.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah. nice selection


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

looks like someone's been playing the lottery ... nice grab !!!..


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice assortment, enjoy.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You did good great smokes


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice grab--I think out of all those smokes you have to try you will find out which ones you enjoy and go from there--But a very nice package 4 sho--Enjoy!

Like SmokinJ-- I also am curious about the 1666*:baffled:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups. the CAO will go good with the morning coffee


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice purchases.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That's a really great selection! A lot of decent cigars in there.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Definitely didn't get ripped off, that's for sure.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You did well. The Expedition is very mild, so I would smoke it in the am


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank everyone for the input ..
I have everything in my humidor for a couple more days, then I will begin the taste test. 
I will give my thoughts on each one.
Gives me a great chance to finally put some reviews on here.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I forgot to ask does anyone now what brand the cigar with gold and bacl swirl and letter J is?


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Very nice pick up :biggrin:

what's the NP 2004 cigar? I had the Cuba Libre a few weeks ago and wish I would have bought more while at CI.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

The Graycliff 1666 is made in Honduras rather than at the Resort in the Bahamas. It's a medium bodied cigar with some very good flavors and some kick at the end. Not quite a Double Espresso but good just as well. 
Of the grab bag I agrree with the others the Padilla is a great smoke, The only others i've had were the Gurkha and the Indian Tabac, both fair IMHO.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a good pick up to me.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Legion said:


> I forgot to ask does anyone now what brand the cigar with gold and bacl swirl and letter J is?


Jericho by Camacho, not a bad smoke for the price.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> The Graycliff 1666 is made in Honduras rather than at the Resort in the Bahamas.


Hmmm even the boutique brands are moving to bigger factories...what's this world coming to...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pickup!! You did fine!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a nice first purchase from CI.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

CI is great! I've had nothing but good experiences with them and since I'm not far from PA I usually get my goods within a day or so. 

I'd be curious to hear how you like the Graycliffe's. I've not tried anything from them and have been wanting to. I'd been looking at the Crystal line, but after just reading the description on CI I'm finding myself wanting some 1666's as well. I see another humi in the near future.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You made out like a bandit. The 10 graycliffs are worth a c-note.


----------



## rball5-cl (May 17, 2008)

your grab bag is very similar to the one I picked up in May:

I smoked the Vega Talanga lastnight - I'll have to try another first, but I may buy a box of these ($25 at www.cigarsinternational.com). If I buy another & like it, I'll be quite happy - a $1.25 smoke!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, very nice. I order from them about once every two months and have never had a problem. Prices seem very fair, some of their daily specials are really good deals also.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Anyone knows what the NP 2004 cigar is?


----------



## rball5-cl (May 17, 2008)

Anjanettea said:


> Anyone knows what the NP 2004 cigar is?


It's a Nestor Plasencia '04 - Robusto


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great deal. Nice price for grab bag.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Man Those Greycliff Are Awsome


----------



## BigDfromWA (Aug 3, 2008)

n00b here. Was just smoking my NP 2004. Went online to find out just what it was. Not a bad 80¢ cigar! I may well order a bundle (Right now at CI 20 bucks for a bundle of 25). Only drawback I noted was an uneven burn all the way to the band. A bit hard on the draw occassionally. But, I did enjoy the taste. Don't know all the nuances of reviewing a smoke yet, but am learning. Started with an 18 stick humi, then got a 75-100. Had an office fridge out in my storage shed. Spent today cleaning it, and making myself a 'coolidor' of sorts. Guess I'm hooked!


----------

